# anyone fancy Billingaquadrome this weekend



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Olly mentioned this evening it is a bank holiday this coming weekend_(see where to go this weekend)_ .

We have decided to go to Billingaquadrome.

QE2 is there as well and Kands might do a day trip.

If you have not been to Billings before (we haven't) there is apparently an Indian on site, chippy and a ****** on the doorstep.

In addition to the usual Billings attractions they have laid on an American car show and Rock and Roll evening for us. If you fancy coming along and meeting up it would be great to see you.

This is not an official rally and apologies to the rally marshalls for not mentioning it before.

Billings I think is in Northampton near the M1

Stewart 
http://www.billingaquadrome.com/home.php


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

We will be there about 8-9 saturday evening stewart look forward to seeing you and anybody else.

Olley


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Usually try to park on Goose pastures .........pretty central to everything and just far enough from the noise......... Hopefully see everyone there for a beer or two :wink: 

Cheers Mark


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mark We normally come in, over the bridge, sharp right and on to the hardstandings, Indian restaraunt is down on the right next to another bridge, where is Goose pastures in relation to this?

Olley


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Chances are the hardstandings will be well gone when we get there Friday evening , ......Goose pastures is past Vinneys (Indian resturant) on your right , then you will see the tiolet / shower bock / laundry in front.....Goose pastures is to the right of this , there is usually room left round this area........cheers Mark


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

SORRY to the left of the tiolet block...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I was in woolworths yesterday buying a mini dehumidifier and was tempted by an air ioniser and refresher. So near to an indian takeaway wish I had got it now, nothing better than a curry - nothing worse than the smell the following morning. Pleased the loos are nearby though.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all,sorry to tell you the Indian is shutdown.
Good luck at Billing on a bank holiday,on a quite weekend its the loudest site I,ve been to, can't wait to travel the 12 miles home!!!!.
Don't let me put you off.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi got here last night at about 9.30pm fairly busy and fairly loud :lol: got electric magic!

Had a wonder around this morning, if your a petrolhead this is the place :lol: just few pics below:


































Do you reckon I could fit a supercharger to the Brave 8)

Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks good olley, supercharge a great idea, love to see your rv rear up onto its rear wheels as you pull away


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I forgot to mention that the temperature is in the ninetys, there's not a cloud in sight, and there giving away free beer. :lol: 

Olley

OK OK I may have told a little fib.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Olley sorry i missed you  came a ride over on me bike sunday afternoon to say hi...... maybe next time  

Thankfully the Indian was up and running..... :lol: 

Good weekend especially sunday evening in the beer tent with the Jets playing live. 

There was a guy there making vinyl stickers for motorhomes loads of different designs and could even use a picture of your own.......seemed pretty good prices got me a 2 metre one made for the rv.

Cheers Mark


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mark
We had our graphic done by a guy at Billing (probably the same one???) last year, the first run out in it. We think it looks great and after almost a year it is still looking as fresh as day 1.
Looking forward to seeing yours mate.

Keith


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Looking forward to sitting under that awning of yours Kieth with a nice cool beer :lol: ( and a piece of Sharons cake  )

Probalby the same guy.....think he,s called Whimsicals and woods something like that ?

Catch up with you soon mate

Cheers Mark


----------

